# security camera



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to monitor outside activity at my front door day and night. I would like recommendations as to what equipment I would need. I would like to view it on my iphone 5s.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Something like this perhaps:

Protect your house and family! – Foscam Exterior and Interior Camera Reviews - Tech Support Forum


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, that was very helpful!


----------

